# No g spot confirmed sort of ...



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

G-Spot: Science Can't Find It After 60 Years, Study Says - Yahoo! News


----------



## Wantsmore (Sep 13, 2011)

Well I guess in 60 years these guys have never seen a woman gush or squirt from the nonexistant g-spot. I found it years ago. 
lol


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

Maybe the G-spot is shy around white lab coats and those mirror-on-the-head thingys.

Much like Bigfoot or the Loch Ness Monster.


----------



## TallJeff (Nov 1, 2011)

I can feel my wife's with my finger.

And I can also see her reaction when I do.

It doesn't seem that hard to find!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I think it's more of being to hit the other side of the clitoris


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

G-spot: Lazy men can't seem to find it after 60 years.

There, I fixed it for you.


----------



## CrazyGuy (Dec 30, 2011)

Just a little story. Just a story....Not looking for advise.

In my push to get sex back into my sexless marriage, we have been having sex more often but not enough. 

A few weeks ago we had sex. It was very obvious when my wife hit the big O. Her whole body shook uncontrollably.

A two weeks later no sex. My wife knows that when I get grumpy what it is about. So I sit down for breakfast grumpy and my wife gives me......."We need to talk, I do not mind having sex with you but (insert lame excuse)"

So the other night we had sex again. She had an O. It was not all that obvious but I could tell sort of. It only took about a half an hour or so. It kind of bugged me it was not an intense one so I asked her are you sure and she said "yes".

So I was thinking and it bugged me a few days later. Did she fake it so I would just finish up? Now after 20 years she is still very conservative about sex and talking about it. So I asked her if she faked it the other day. Her answer blew me away. She said as if she was teaching me something in sex ed......"I have orgasms in different places. Sometimes it is in one place, sometimes it is in another, sometimes it is in both places." I then realized crap, I have been doing ok. She never tells me what she wants in bed or sex ect.

But what I find funny is after a g-spot orgasm she tells me "I do not mind having sex with you."


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

OK, let's be honest. If it was an organ anywhere else in the body that didn't show up on an x-ray, a CT scan or an MRI and that if you took a cadaver and sectioned it on a microtome you couldn't find, people would say:

"It's a myth".

Just saying...


----------



## CrazyGuy (Dec 30, 2011)

Sawney Beane said:


> OK, let's be honest. If it was an organ anywhere else in the body that didn't show up on an x-ray, a CT scan or an MRI and that if you took a cadaver and sectioned it on a microtome you couldn't find, people would say:
> 
> "It's a myth".
> 
> Just saying...


So just because you cant prove it scientifically it does not exist.

That's what an atheist says.

Now do not slam me folks. I am not a religious freak.

Just saying...


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

CrazyGuy said:


> So just because you cant prove it scientifically it does not exist.
> 
> That's what an atheist says.
> 
> ...


But if it's a physical structure in the body, it has to have a physical existence. It either is, or is not present. If it's a psychological construct, fine, no problem. But to describe a psychological construct as a physical organ doesn't help anyone. 

It's no use a woman thinking that she's deficient because she thinks she doesn't seem to have a G-spot if she wasn't actually born with one but has to create it herself.


----------



## CrazyGuy (Dec 30, 2011)

Sawney Beane said:


> But if it's a physical structure in the body, it has to have a physical existence. It either is, or is not present. If it's a psychological construct, fine, no problem. But to describe a psychological construct as a physical organ doesn't help anyone.
> 
> It's no use a woman thinking that she's deficient because she thinks she doesn't seem to have a G-spot if she wasn't actually born with one but has to create it herself.


Sorry, I made a stupid statement. I think that I get too relaxed on this site at times.

On a more serious note, I realize that there are a lot of people that are unable to have an orgasm at all.


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

Since the G-spot is only a myth, its time for me to write my first scientific paper on the Sock Spot. I will even have very easy to use instructions for finding it


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

This is kind of funny.

Why is it that guys like having their prostate massaged by a finger while getting a blow job?

The clitoris is made of the same tissue as the penis.

Same effort - same result.

Huge orgasms.


----------



## Debbie Roxs (Dec 30, 2011)

To ogeesh, I can tell you the g spot is for real. Yes I have experienced it and so have lots of other women I have spoken with.
It is very hard for the guys to find because it doesn't exist until it gets rubbed. When it appears it is anywhere between the size of a pea and a walnut. Then the woman gets a strong feeling of having to urinate. Once she gets over this she will have the most mind-blowing full body orgasm ever! It is not just a theory, Dr G proved it in a laboratory setting.


----------

